# Hawaiian Venison salami/sticks recipe????



## Arrowhead (Oct 18, 2010)

There's a shop here that makes Hawaiian venison sticks/salami. It is freakin awesome!!! However it is not cheap! They want $3.45lb plus $15 to inspect boned meat, plus another charge if you want your own meat back! 
My father is retired and has _all_ the equipment to make it.... smokers, grinders, stuffers etc. He makes some pretty good stuff. We thought of experimenting with pineapple and other things. First I thought I would see if anybody had a recipe for this. _Pleeeeease. _


----------



## Dancing Bear (Oct 27, 2010)

I never made made that particular type but here's one:
http://www.free-venison-recipes.com/ground-deer-jerky-recipes.html
I always make a "standard" jerky in regular and hot and then try to do one new recipe each year.So looks like I'll do Hawaiian this season too.


----------

